# BURSA - TURKEY



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

BURSA
Bursa is a city in northwestern Turkey. With a population of 2,605,495, It is Turkey's fourth largest city, as well as one of the most industrialized metropolitan centers in the country.


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Interesting city


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Bad architecture, wonderful forest environment.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

progressive city...nice greens....


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

More Photos


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

..


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Aren't there snowy mountains behind Bursa? I wanna see those =)


----------



## yasinaydin (Sep 16, 2010)

Foto: Batur


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bursa city Miniature by Nusret Colpan



















old Bursa Houses


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

musiccity said:


> Aren't there snowy mountains behind Bursa? I wanna see those =)











http://www.flickr.com/photos/gencalioglu/4618958535/


HAVE A BEAUTIFUL WEEK MY DEAR FRIENDS) ULUDAG/BURSA-TURKIYE by ♛♥♥HULYA ♥♥♛IN H0LIDAY-HAPPY 2012, on Flickr


Uludag - 16 by Carabul, on Flickr


View to Uludag by baby7, on Flickr





View from Uludag by tiendan, on Flickr













Postcards # 02 by COSKUNTUNA ... 808.000 ... THANK YOU_, on Flickr


Uludag, Bursa (Series 02) by COSKUNTUNA ... 808.000 ... THANK YOU_, on Flickr



snow and trees by COSKUNTUNA ... 808.000 ... THANK YOU_, on Flickr


----------



## lotosis (Aug 28, 2012)

Forestry Museum-Bursa by lotosis, on Flickr

Atatürk Museum-Bursa by lotosis, on Flickr

Çekirge-Bursa by lotosis, on Flickr

Üftade Mausoleum-Tophane by lotosis, on Flickr

Şehadet Mosque by lotosis, on Flickr

Tophane-Bursa by lotosis, on Flickr

Osman I Mausoleum-Bursa by lotosis, on Flickr

Orhan I Mausoleum-Bursa by lotosis, on Flickr

Tophane Clock Tower-Bursa by lotosis, on Flickr

Altıparmak-Bursa by lotosis, on Flickr

DSC02232 by lotosis, on Flickr

Altıparmak-bursa by lotosis, on Flickr


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

nice city of turkey


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Uludag # 06 by COSKUNTUNA ... 808.000 ... THANK YOU_, on Flickr


Uludag # 08 by COSKUNTUNA ... 808.000 ... THANK YOU_, on Flickr


ULUDAG # 09 by COSKUNTUNA ... 808.000 ... THANK YOU_, on Flickr


Uludag # 08 by COSKUNTUNA ... 808.000 ... THANK YOU_, on Flickr


Uludag # 05 by COSKUNTUNA ... 808.000 ... THANK YOU_, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bursa by Bebetto, on Flickr


Bursa by Bebetto, on Flickr


Bursa by Bebetto, on Flickr


Bursa by Bebetto, on Flickr

Uludağ by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/12917553









http://500px.com/photo/18204797









http://500px.com/photo/12443011









http://500px.com/photo/18684819









http://500px.com/photo/11731201


----------

